# bad day on the trail



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I just had to share. I guess I am a little traumatized so I thought this might be good therapy. lol
So yesterday I was out with my husband and a group of like 15 other people. The ride was going pretty good. The horses were all a little hot but nothing to bad. We had ridden about 3 miles or so when I got to close to my husbands gelding and he kicked my mare really hard. She started bucking really bad. We think I hit my head on the top of her head but nobody is really sure. Any way so I came off and did a summer salt over her shoulder. I ended up cutting my nose on both sides next to my eyes. There was blood every where. The bad part was that no one go cell phone service. So we had a couple of people ride out and pony my horse out. Luckily I never passed out although it was close. 
They ended up putting me on Zues and his owner walked me out. I felt so bad for ruining every ones ride. I spend 6 hours in ER. I got so lucky. The CAT scan showed I didn't break my nose or have any brain injuries. But it did show that I fractured my C6 vertebrae. I got lucky and only broke the little spiney process that sticks out and didn't fracture near my spinal cord. 
Sorry for the long crazy story. I am scared that I am going to be too traumatized to get back on. 

As anyone here been able to get over a bad fall?

Sorry if there are a lot of miss spellings. My eyes are still pretty swollen.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh my goodness i am glad your ok!!! 

as for a bad fall no. i have fallen though and i have felt the embarressment(sp) of thinking you ruin a ride. but in reality its not really a mess up atleast not in my eyes. firstly its always a good lesson and reminder , and secondly it creates memories. even though they are scary memories they will be funny later on that everyone can say oh rememeber that day 

as for getting over it, its up to you. there is no one set way to get over any bad fall. just take your time. could be where your not even getting on and just grooming for a while or could just ride in a closed field/arena at a walk on your horse or go out on a trail with your hubby. there are so many ways to help and rebuild the confidence. its just a matter of starting in the right place for you and working from there.

big thing to remember is to stay positive.  feel better *hugs


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you're ok and wish you a pleasant ride next time you go in trails. But such stories always remind me to NEVER EVER go trail riding without a cell with me.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

This is the account of a wreck that I had several years ago. I'm still cautious about new horses. The road back was long for me and I actually had tears in my eyes when I went to mount up again after the accident but I forced myself to overcome it.



> On the last day of August, 2007 I went to look at a new horse, a 15 year old Arab gelding. The girl who owned him rode him in an English saddle and he did pretty well. We brought him over to my truck to fit him with my Western saddle and I asked if he ever had one on. The owner said "sure, the last owner rode him in one ..... I think" - That should have been my first clue.
> 
> He was acting nervous as I saddled him up so I took my time and showed him everything first then walked him down from the parking lot to the grass field that I was going to ride him in. I cinched him up again and as I went to mount him I jokingly said "The last thing I want to hear is 'gosh, he's never done that before'."
> 
> ...


I"ve had some falls since then but non as bad as that one.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a nasty crash back in March. Took an ambulance ride to the ER and my back was so messed up I never thought I would walk right, let alone ride again.

A chiropractor fixed my body, but I fixed my own mind. I'm sorry I can't be of much help, but I just don't know how to quit.

Yet.

PS I hope you were wearing a helmet, and I hope that you do next time if you weren't.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my. Glad you are ok, & will be ok to ride again. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. Now you know, never follow close enough to be kicked. 17 years ago, I was galloping full out up my gravel road, I did this on my mare many, many times, only time I ever raced this horse who was a short strided WP showhorse, but this was like her treat. Anyways on this particular day, she didn't like the dogs running too close behind her & let out a big buck mid gallop. I was riding English, I recovered from the 1st buck/jump, but she fired again and over her head I went. I only remember laying on the gravel road & seeing my horse sniffing my hand & standing on her rein. Being knocked out, only thing that I thought of was, calmly get the horse off the rein, which I did. Then just as calmly, I got back on her and turned off an a trail but then noticed dripping blood on my hands and I spit out a bunch of blood. I was only a few hundred feet from my driveway but this a is dead end road, fortunely my son was on his bike and saw me, bleeding and grabbed the horse & took me to the neighbors for medical attention. 3 days later, I had 2 black eyes but I rode the same horse in the Rodeo weekend parade and won best individual entry for our gold ensemble, I wore sunglasses to cover up the the shiners. My friend is the Coroner, she took my helmet from that accident to give talks to others about the importance of wearing a helmet, in her expert opinion, she figures a head injury at the very least would have occured without the helmet. I only had 2 black eyes where the brim came across & slight whiplash as my neck took the brunt of my fall instead of my front cranium. I counted myself lucky as I learned a lesson not to tempt fate & gallop horses full blast on a public road, no matter how deserted.


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am doing a little better today. I haven't had much pain which is surprising when I look at all the bruises I have. lol Unfortunately I was not wearing my helmet but I am not sure it would have help. But I am going to start wearing it. I am going to take it slow and repair my relationship with my mare. I know it wasn't her fault and I don't blame my husbands horse either. Thanks again for listening.


----------



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

I had two falls out on trail within a two week time span. The first one was silly, the second, not so much. Try not to let a fall get the best of you. They can definitely be scary, but keep your head up. 

Take as much time off from riding as you need and start again slowly to build your confidence. Riding a well broke, quiet horse at a walk will help you relax. 
Hope you recover quickly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> This is the account of a wreck that I had several years ago. I'm still cautious about new horses. The road back was long for me and I actually had tears in my eyes when I went to mount up again after the accident but I forced myself to overcome it.
> 
> 
> 
> I"ve had some falls since then but non as bad as that one.



OP wow that's scary. So does yours and your husband's horse normally get along? I would think horses that know each other would be more tolerant with riding side by side. I hope you feel better soon.

Iridehorses, that is terrifying! That is why I could not for the life of me understand why in a thread on the Chron of Horse board several sellers thought that it was strange when buyers would ask them if a horse "goes" English or Western. The person wrote, "What does that mean? Why do buyers ask that? How does a horse go English or Western?"
Now to me, that is a perfectly normal question. English and Western have very different tack, and often different cues. Some horses can do either but many can't. Your story is proof that it is a valid question to ask what type of riding a horse is used to.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yupp I was on one of our green mares out on a practice endurance ride to get her ready for the ride coming up. she was being a little weird when her actual rider took her out so she came back and asked me to take her on the ride. Well my friend was on another trainee (my boy outlaw who wasn't mine at the time) and had lost her stirupp so we were in the back as imprint was a slower horse and the two got along well. About 15-20 mins into the ride she saw something I didn't and next thing i knew i was body slmming my elbow right into the dirt haha. Thought I broke something turned out a just sprained/bruised my elbow. 
I think once you heal and are feeling better your best bet is to take it slow if your nervous but don't stop riding :]


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> OP wow that's scary. *So does yours and your husband's horse normally get along?* I would think horses that know each other would be more tolerant with riding side by side. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Iridehorses, that is terrifying! That is why I could not for the life of me understand why in a thread on the Chron of Horse board several sellers thought that it was strange when buyers would ask them if a horse "goes" English or Western. The person wrote, "What does that mean? Why do buyers ask that? How does a horse go English or Western?"
> Now to me, that is a perfectly normal question. English and Western have very different tack, and often different cues. Some horses can do either but many can't. Your story is proof that it is a valid question to ask what type of riding a horse is used to.


They get a long really well. Snickers has never kicked at another horse on the trail. It really was just one of those freak things. I think that there was to much activity and the horses were just really high strung. To many dynamics on the trail.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bella,

I do hope you feel better soon. That sounds like a perfectly horrible experience. So very lucky you did not get hurt worse, but being whacked in the nose is no picnic.
Other than being too close, you did nothing wrong that I can tell and your mare is probably mostly reliable , right? She's been good up til now, right?
no guarantees, but she' likely to be good again, right?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Bella, how awful! I also sustained a serious injury 11 years ago on my gelding, Walkamile. Like you I broke lateral processes (3 in fact), but in my lombard region. Took 10 weeks to heal, but my confidence took much longer. 

With help from my friends I was able to ride my mare T (Walka's dam), and after regaining confidence on her, tackled getting on Walka again. I was a mess! But, one step at a time, and much practice in deep breathing exercises, not to mention visualization exercises, he and I got where we needed and we're doing great.

The physical damage will heal much faster than the emotional, but you'll do it. Start slowly and build up again.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

first I hope you get better fast -as for me I had a horse fall ON me while riding three ribs the bone (scapula) next to you back bone face smashed- and YES I am riding a draft horse today the animal did not do it on purpose do I keep a look out for the next time No it could happen anytime


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

After several falls in the past, I don't think that I will ever get to the level of confidence that I once had. On the other hand, total confidence can get you killed. I am a somewhat cautious rider. If I am wary of an area, I will slow down. I will hang on to my saddle horn. Whatever it takes to stay on. I no longer enjoy wild rides with large groups of people. I am, however, a much more correct and better rider. I think that it is easy to think that you are bullet proof when you are a kid and then as you get older, you get more wary. I really hope you feel better soon. I'm glad that it was no more serious than it was. I hope that your neck is ok.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had some falls, they do tend to lead to confidence losing as we get older,but I've always started back up again, just can't seem to stay off a horse. Get completely healed, Wear that Helmet,& take it slow. I don't canter much anymore,but the gaited horses go plenty fast enough w/out that & my Arab moves along quite nicely, too. He does have a lovely slow canter,but I will only use it when he is quite relaxed & really listening to me.He's very light on his feet, so I don't let him get away w/too much-LOL!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BellaMFT said:


> I know it wasn't her fault and I don't blame my husbands horse either.


^This is a big step.

Not quite 10 years ago my husbands mare bucked him off. At the time we thought he had a dislocated shoulder and the wind knocked out of him. Buddy took him to ER #1 while I took the horses home. He ended up being airlifted to a level one trauma hospital with a chest tube. ER room # 2 put another chest tube in as they didn't like the placement of the first one. Broken back, broken shoulder, broken ribs, punctured lung. 2nd night in the hospital he started having heart problems. 11 days in the hospital. First couple they weren't sure if he was going to make it.

I asked him in ER #2 if I should get rid of the mare before he got home. He said no - it wasn't her fault. (she had been hooked by a steer).

He still rides her - still competes on her. He has physical issues due to renal failure and still - she takes care of him.

Moral of the story - sh!t happens. No matter how much time and training we put into these horses, there are always outside influences.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you're okay!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

There's an old saying that goes like this: courage is being scared to death but mounting up anyway.

I think it's from the old horse cavalry days, but I'm not sure.

In any case, it suits me fine as a philosophy for life, riding included.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Then I must be the bravest person in the world, because I often get scared. There is no way I am going to stop riding.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Celeste said:


> Then I must be the bravest person in the world, because I often get scared. There is no way I am going to stop riding.


:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of your support! I am getting better slowly. I went out and seen the horses today. Snickers was checking out my neck brace and he was like "what is this?" It was kind of cute. I thought I would be nervous to see them again but I wasn't. I petted Bella and feed her her mare and foal. It was good to see them. I am hoping the doctor lets me take my brace off tomorrow.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I think we all become cautious riders as we age it is normal


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

loveduffy said:


> I think we all become cautious riders as we age it is normal


Yes! After a while we realize we are mortal and someone needs to pay the bills!

I can't say scared but I do have a healthy respect for what a horse can do!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I got back on Bella today. We didn't do anything. I just sat on her and let her and I both relax. I thought it was a good start to rebuild some trust.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

OP Wow that sounds scary!! I hope your mare gains your trust again.

The worst trail ride accident I saw is nothing compared to your guys, but scary as heck at the time! It was before I had actual trails to ride on, just country road and lots of corn fields (LOTS of open space). My friend and I were out later than we planned, and it started getting dark so we headed on back to the barn (getting darker by the minute). We were going to cut through a cornfeild, and climbed up a ditch by the side of the road (a VERY steep ditch, at least 4 feet) when her horse cantered up she lost control and he took off bucking, throwing her off and the running towards the barn/very busy road. All the while, my horse starts FREAKING out because his buddy started leaving, and starts rearing HIGH while backing up towards the ditch (within inches, I saw my life before my eyes). So I'm trying to get my horse away from the ditch, about ready to jump off at the right opportunity, and have to watch my friend lay on the ground, with her horse headed towards danger. It was the worst moment of my life.

BUT I got my horse under control, went to my friend first who refused help until I got her horse, headed towards the horse as fast as possible while avoiding another accident, while phoning her mom to get help and found the horse at the barn (BEST feeling ever... when I imagined him headed towards the highway) I then tied my horse up, ran back to my friend (a good mile away) and waited in the dark for her mom to pick her up as she was in too much pain to move. She got away with a cracked rib and bruises luckily. Once her mom had her under control, I went back to the barn and spent the night getting the horses cooled out/making sure everyone was okay (both horses were soaked in sweat from the ordeal and the night was cold).

It was the longest day of my life, I can't imagine what you guys went through with those absolutely terrifying stories!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ooooohhhh...how I feel for you. I am so sorry you were hurt and scared. The hurt you will get over and in time, the scared too.

I got thrown trying a horse and was hurt pretty badly. The hurt has healed but the confidence was/is harder to put back together. I work at it all the time and today I rode for 7 miles by myself.  This is major for me. It was a good feeling because 3 years ago today when I got my horse (2 months after the accident) I would ride him for about 10 minutes walking around and get off! I told Biscuit today this is why I bought horses in the first place (I had a different horse 3 years ago). Biscuit has helped me get my confidence back. 

Glad you got back on even to just sit or walk. What helps is you know this mare - she is not crazy, she is not mean. I think you will get the confidence and trust back pretty quick. Hope you fee better soon!!


----------

